# Theo Hernandez negativo al covid.



## LukeLike (24 Ottobre 2021)

Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Ottobre 2021)

Finalmente! Abbiamo bisogno di lui.


----------



## Kayl (24 Ottobre 2021)

Come cambiare una pistola ad acqua con un bazooka.


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Allontanarsi dalla linea gialla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ce la farà già per il Torino? Ballo-Tourè è troppo inguardabile per proseguire con lui anche se fosse una sola partita


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Era ora.
Esce samu-entra theo. 
Ormai siamo sincronizzati.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ma diaz invece?
Morto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ce la farà già per il Torino? Ballo-Tourè è troppo inguardabile per proseguire con lui anche se fosse una sola partita



Al massimo farà 2 allenamenti...speriamo che a casa non sia stato 24 ore su 24 con Zoe  
Con il Torino Billy Ballo ancora in pole position


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma diaz invece?
> Morto?


E' positivo da venerdì scorso, Theo da tre giorni prima. Speriamo di averlo con la Roma.


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Al massimo farà 2 allenamenti...*speriamo che a casa non sia stato 24 ore su 24 con Zoe *
> Con il Torino Billy Ballo ancora in pole position


In tal caso è pronto anche per l'Ironman.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Ottobre 2021)

Bene bene, speriamo di non perdere contemporaneamente altri pezzi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> In tal caso è pronto anche per l'Ironman.


Abbiamo un brutto precedente con Pato e Barbarella...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' positivo da venerdì scorso, Theo da tre giorni prima. Speriamo di averlo con la Roma.


.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Finalmente


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' positivo da venerdì scorso, Theo da tre giorni prima. Speriamo di averlo con la Roma.


Sempre che non si voglia procedere con una riatletizzazione in stile messias.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ce la farà già per il Torino? Ballo-Tourè è troppo inguardabile per proseguire con lui anche se fosse una sola partita


Ma si!


----------



## davoreb (24 Ottobre 2021)

Mezz'ora con il toro e titolare contro la roma


----------



## Solo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Alleluia


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Ottobre 2021)

La giornata inizia con una buona notizia,speriamo concluda con una altrettanto buona.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Mezz'ora con il toro e titolare contro la roma


Non facciamo piani : fino a martedi ha tutto il tempo a rompersi di nuovo.
Quando si tratta di milan meglio parlare di formazione quando l'arbitro mette la palla al centro perchè i nostri rischiano di rompersi anche mentre ascoltano l'inno della serie A.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2021)

Più che altro speriamo che abbia avuto lo stesso ceppo di covid di Cuadrado,che non appena guarito giocò un partitone assurdo  

Non vorrei finisse come per Bennacer,che ha dovuto lottare e passare mesi prima di tornare in forma


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La giornata inizia con una buona notizia,speriamo concluda con una altrettanto buona.


Stasera chissà che si inventeranno.
Se gioca cuadrado la decide lui, nemmeno quotato.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sempre che non si voglia procedere con una riatletizzazione in stile messias.



Prova a cercare le foto i responsabili medici del Milan. Una collezione di volti che sarebbe piaciuta a Lombroso.

Questo è Matteo osti:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Son sicuro che in tutte le questure della Repubblica Italiana puoi trovare decine di foto segnaletiche di soggetti che gli somigliano


----------



## Raryof (24 Ottobre 2021)

Era anche ora.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Prova a cercare le foto i responsabili medici del Milan. Una collezione di volti che sarebbe piaciuta a Lombroso.
> 
> Questo è Matteo osti:
> 
> ...


Tra qualche decennio verrà fuori una notizia del genere : cuochi e meccanici si spacciavano al milan per medici e preparatori.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Ooooh meno male! 
Speriamo di poterlo vedere titolare con la Roma. Col Torino penso farà qualche minuto, però abbiamo bisogno del suo aiuto nel trittico Roma-Porto-Inter


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Lui, Diaz e Rebic sono troppo importanti per noi, devono rientrare quanto prima. Se stiamo ad aspettare che facciano la differenza Salamandra, Krunic e Ballo stiamo freschi.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non facciamo piani : fino a martedi ha tutto il tempo a rompersi di nuovo.
> Quando si tratta di milan meglio parlare di formazione quando l'arbitro mette la palla al centro perchè i nostri rischiano di rompersi anche mentre ascoltano l'inno della serie A.


Infatti è bene non illudersi,per un Theo che recupera ne renderemo qualcun altro.


----------



## Kaw (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Aspettiamo Diaz, tra domani e martedì.
Theo potrebbe farcela per il Torino, Diaz sicuramente no.


----------



## iceman. (24 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo Diaz, tra domani e martedì.
> Theo potrebbe farcela per il Torino, Diaz sicuramente no.


Krunic trequartista è proprio un insulto al giuoco calcio; credo sia proprio un insulto vederlo anche in campo, in un certo senso se siamo migliorati sulla trequarti per quanto attiene il titolare, siamo peggiorati di brutto in merito al sostituto.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ogni tanto esce una notizia positiva anche per noi.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ma nel caso in cui Rebic non recuperasse sarebbe proprio una bestemmia un attacco del genere?

Saele-Leao-Theo
Giroud

Ovviamente, solamente nell'ipotesi in cui Theo sia al 100% (cosa molto improbabile)


----------



## York (24 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Raryof (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma nel caso in cui Rebic non recuperasse sarebbe proprio una bestemmia un attacco del genere?
> 
> Saele-Leao-Theo
> Giroud
> ...


Ma Rebic ieri l'altro si stava allenando in gruppo, per me ci sarà.
Vedremo sicuramente Leao in mezzo e Rebic a sinistra, davanti Giroud.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma Rebic ieri l'altro si stava allenando in gruppo, per me ci sarà.
> Vedremo sicuramente Leao in mezzo e Rebic a sinistra, davanti Giroud.


Era un discorso ad ampio raggio. In quelle situazioni di estrema necessità potrebbe essere una soluzione o è da escludere completamente?


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma nel caso in cui Rebic non recuperasse sarebbe proprio una bestemmia un attacco del genere?
> 
> Saele-Leao-Theo
> Giroud
> ...


queste fantasie dei terzini portati in attacco mi ricordano quando i tifosi volevano Thiago Silva a centrocampo. Ofelè, fa 'l to mestee .... si dice a Milano. Comunque se hai visto ieri in possesso palla ballo era in posizione da esterno alto e leao era in posizione di trequartista aggiunto decisamente dentro il campo. In fase di non possesso, ballo terzino e leao sulla linea, come in occasione del gol, che infatti è stato ballo-ibra-leao in fascia


----------



## Raryof (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Era un discorso ad ampio raggio. In quelle situazioni di estrema necessità potrebbe essere una soluzione o è da escludere completamente?


Non credo lo vedremo mai, con un'emergenza totale ci sarebbe un cambio di modulo sicuro, 442 o 433.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Ottobre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> queste fantasie dei terzini portati in attacco mi ricordano quando i tifosi volevano Thiago Silva a centrocampo. Ofelè, fa 'l to mestee .... si dice a Milano. Comunque se hai visto ieri in possesso palla ballo era in posizione da esterno alto e leao era in posizione di trequartista aggiunto decisamente dentro il campo. In fase di non possesso, ballo terzino e leao sulla linea, come in occasione del gol, che infatti è stato ballo-ibra-leao in fascia


No più che altro la fantasia nasce dalla posizione che gli ho visto occupare in nazionale e dal fatto che abbia una propensione al gol fuori dal comune per essere un terzino...


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> No più che altro la fantasia nasce dalla posizione che gli ho visto occupare in nazionale e dal fatto che abbia una propensione al gol fuori dal comune per essere un terzino...


la francia gioca a tre, ovvio che in tal caso lui faccia l'esterno e non il centrale, e che la posizione sia più avanzata. Come facciamo noi in possesso palla.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Ottima notizia


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Speriamo che abbia mantenuto la condizione di forma nel frattempo


----------



## kipstar (24 Ottobre 2021)

Torna per la Roma..... spero


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Ottobre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Torna per la Roma..... spero


trenta minuti martedì e poi a lucido per la Roma


----------



## uolfetto (24 Ottobre 2021)

A me non sembra così improbabile che possa fare il titolare già con il Torino. Dipende sempre da che gravità di malattia ha avuto. Se completamente asintomatico può giocare subito con un paio di allenamenti.


----------



## King of the North (24 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ce la farà già per il Torino? Ballo-Tourè è troppo inguardabile per proseguire con lui anche se fosse una sola partita


Tra i due c’è una differenza enorme ma Bllo Tourè sta migliorando decisamente le prestazioni di partita in partita.


----------



## koti (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Bella notizia, anche se credo che recuperare Diaz sarebbe ancora più importante, dato che non esiste una alternativa in rosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2021)

Io lo farei giocare immediatamente, la sua prestazione non potrà essere peggio di quella dei compagni vista con il Porto o nel secondo tempo di Bologna.


----------



## Kaw (24 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io lo farei giocare immediatamente, la sua prestazione non potrà essere peggio di quella dei compagni vista con il Porto o nel secondo tempo di Bologna.


Se non è a posto si rischiano infortuni muscolari, e sarebbe peggio...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su Theo Hernandez: negativo al Covid.


Daje theoooo, ottima notizia.

Anche se ballo toure mi sembrava in crescita e non mi è dispiaciuto, ma theo è troppo importante in avanti.

Ora speriamo di recuperare a breve anche brahim e ante.


----------

